# Outrageous - Police Ask Residents To Volunteer To Have Their Homes Searched For Guns



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Police in Beloit, Wisconsin are launching a new effort to reduce gun violence in which they're asking city residents to volunteer to have police search their homes for guns.

Do they think that people have no idea if they have a firearm in their home....

Beloit Police Ask Residents To Volunteer To Have Their Homes Searched For Guns | Wisconsin Public Radio


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I said that before. Like you see a thunderstorm coming, the signs are clear. 

In the world of the degenerated it is enough that the authorities, County, City, State or Federals accusing a citizen without any shred of evidence, and the citizen has the burden of prove that the accusations are without any substance. Comon sense does not apply and to be 1000 miles away from a incident is not necessarily evidence for being innocent, especially when the degenerated in the street neighborhood had already spoken their verdict.
In a degenerated nation a degenerated can just point the finger at the neighbor and the neighbor is in deep trouble.
The only ones that are protected for a little while are the so called minorities, but this last not to long eider.

Welcome in the new United States of America.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

This guy is obviously campaigning for the NYC Chief of Police job working for Comrade DiBlasio. How any LEO could come up with such an asinine statement is beyond me. 

"Maybe we'll find a toy gun that's been altered by a youngster in the house — and we know the tragedies that can occur there on occasion.”


wtf does that mean? Is he saying if we take all the toy guns away, then there won't be anymore shootings of kids who are waving toy guns around on the street? Well, perhaps, but If you take all the cars away, there won't be any more deaths of people in auto vehicle accidents either, right? What a jackass. Excuse my French, but this guy doesn't even deserve to be wearing a badge with a mindset like that. He should have been a Commisar working for Stalin 50 years ago.

I am truly concerned where this nation is headed. Despite the best efforts of many, we are being led down the road to Socialist control, and nobody seems to be doing anything against it.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Totally amazing.



> He nevertheless hopes the program will encourage people to think about gun violence as an infectious disease like Ebola, and a home inspection like a vaccine to help build up the city's immune system.


U,,, Srsly? "Search my house, we may have a gun used in a crime hiding here without our knowledge" said no home-owner ever.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, this is nothing more than a back door approach to identifying gun owners so that they can begin the process of confiscation. Do not EVER let these idiots in your home! If they had a right to, they would have exercised it.


----------



## OldSarge (Oct 17, 2008)

Stupid, stupid stupid. Who ever in their right mind would make such a stupid statement? It'll be a cold cold day in hell, before I would permit a bunch of LEO hoodlums search my home. Who knows what else they'd conjure up that they found. Outdated meds, toy guns, ammo, and the list goes on and on, with no good ending.
This police chief needs to be given the boot, and along with it a good lecture on who we are. We are Americans, not Russians, or ????? We are innocent until proven guilty. What a moron!!!!!!!!


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> RK3369
> This guy is obviously campaigning for the NYC Chief of Police job working for Comrade DiBlasio. How any LEO could come up with such an asinine statement is beyond me


Hummm, you don't understand what they do? Its simple. They set a exaqmple for everyone else. The degenerated show that it would be no biggy to open the door and let them surge their houses and homes. For them is it some kind of a social event, at least before it becomes implemented and very ugly, but they don't understand that jet. It's no big issue that is the message. Only people that have something to hide will not participate and are therefore very suspicious. 
You still don't understand how degeneration and the degenerated work?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

PT111Pro said:


> Hummm, you don't understand what they do? Its simple. They set a exaqmple for everyone else. The degenerated show that it would be no biggy to open the door and let them surge their houses and homes. For them is it some kind of a social event, at least before it becomes implemented and very ugly, but they don't understand that jet. It's no big issue that is the message. Only people that have something to hide will not participate and are therefore very suspicious.
> You still don't understand how degeneration and the degenerated work?


I appreciate your insight however, there still are rights against unreasonable search and seizure and the right to be considered innocent until proven guilty in this country, therefore whether or not you submit to such a "request" has no bearing on your guilt or innocence, and there is no "legal" presumption that can be made from that refusal to submit. I understand that you are saying that their position is "if you are not guilty of anything, then you should have no reason not to comply", but I would refuse to comply on the grounds that this is not Nazi Germany or the USSR. None of your damn business what I have legally in my possession, or so I would tell them.


----------



## NGIB (Jun 28, 2008)

"May we come in and search your house?"

"NO"

"Why?"

"Because F--k You"


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

When I lived in Arlington, Virginia, at one point we got a new chief of police. He wanted to have the authority to "inspect" people's homes where there were class 3 weapons (I know, a loosely used term for NFA firearms). His reasoning was that he wanted to make sure they were properly stored.

This was one of the three reasons I moved out of that county.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well......I for one would let them in my home........to see if they could find the stupid tv remotes that we've misplaced over the years. 

Oh yeah......and two cordless phones.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> RK3369
> I appreciate your insight however, there still are rights against unreasonable search and seizure and the right to be considered innocent until proven guilty in this country, therefore whether or not you submit to such a "request" has no bearing on your guilt or innocence, and there is no "legal" presumption that can be made from that refusal to submit. I understand that you are saying that their position is "if you are not guilty of anything, then you should have no reason not to comply", but I would refuse to comply on the grounds that this is not Nazi Germany or the USSR. None of your damn business what I have legally in my possession, or so I would tell them.


I don't want to lecture you, but I only want to show you how they work. They hide their stuff in plain view and are not ashamed for absolutely nothing as long they can denied it ever happen or by discussions in which they are able to relative it to an Elephant Leg until no one understand what they talking about, and than they call you immediately, with a smile, stupid because you can't follow. It's their game, U need to understand that. For democrats are such things a must participate, is like a social event in facebook for them. Wrong or right or facts had never touched a democrat ever in human history when they are on the way to create their Paradise on earth.
I understand what you say but the degenerated just don't care about law. Look at your president, he just give a sh*** on law or constitution as long he has a pen in his hand and get covered by his media and the degenerated "Yes we can" people on the street. I once ask one what he thinks that they can. He had just an empty look and couldn't tell. Especially the degenerated think that is a social event and they have to participate otherwise they don't belong.
The burden of proof and the trail of law will disappear as soon any person that try to complain is pulled with his or her entire family as enemies of all human kind through the media, probably terrorist or even a capitalist and marked as a stupid conservative. Conservative will become a Title that makes the blood freeze of the one that get publically accused to be one because s/he becomes immediately a target and have to fear for their lifes. The Law- , in the history of human kind, this kind of society and degenerated had never ever asked about law when they don't like it or they can't use it for their pleasure.

Do you know that in Germany up to 1945 killing people was against the law? 6 Million Jews were killed and 3 Million Germans and others that spoke loud out was killed. They didn't care about law when the law don't feed their goals. In the 2nd German Regime the German "Democrat" Republic (GDR) between 1945 until 1990, until President Reagan said: "Mr. Gorbachev turn that wall down, Millions and Millions of People were killed in death Camps, psychiatric clinics, in science labs, in prisons or even killed on open street because they disagreed to a Liberal , their Liberal view. Yes it was even in their own governments law system against the law, but they didn't care because the law was not in their favor. 
It is against the law to do a surge without a Judge approval and they do still, by the media and the degenerated denied surges even today without any approval. This system don't know law when they can't use it for their wishes.

I feel sorry but like a thunderstorm will be recognized when it moves in, so can you see what is coming in. Just look in other countries, countries that the US Military had freed from liberal Tyranny. Check out how they did it somewhere else and than see what happen right now. The US was a nation of law, today it becomes every day more and more a nation of TV and street gang convictions. Don't tell it can't happen in the US because it already started. Who will come on the end of the social experiment and free the US?


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> ...countries that the US Military had freed from liberal Tyranny.
> <little snip>




Thanks for my lunchtime chuckle..


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Yeah, this is nothing more than a back door approach to identifying gun owners so that they can begin the process of confiscation. Do not EVER let these idiots in your home! If they had a right to, they would have exercised it.


I take exception to your referring these Beloit LEOs as idiots. The chief is obviously a candidate for the rubber room, no doubt about that. I just don't think that his twisted thinking is in any way representative of the majority of those who unfortunately have to serve under his command. They work under a chain of command, not a democracy.
Goldwing


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

PT111Pro said:


> I don't want to lecture you, but I only want to show you how they work. They hide their stuff in plain view and are not ashamed for absolutely nothing as long they can denied it ever happen or by discussions in which they are able to relative it to an Elephant Leg until no one understand what they talking about, and than they call you immediately, with a smile, stupid because you can't follow. It's their game, U need to understand that. For democrats are such things a must participate, is like a social event in facebook for them. Wrong or right or facts had never touched a democrat ever in human history when they are on the way to create their Paradise on earth.
> I understand what you say but the degenerated just don't care about law. Look at your president, he just give a sh*** on law or constitution as long he has a pen in his hand and get covered by his media and the degenerated "Yes we can" people on the street. I once ask one what he thinks that they can. He had just an empty look and couldn't tell. Especially the degenerated think that is a social event and they have to participate otherwise they don't belong.
> The burden of proof and the trail of law will disappear as soon any person that try to complain is pulled with his or her entire family as enemies of all human kind through the media, probably terrorist or even a capitalist and marked as a stupid conservative. Conservative will become a Title that makes the blood freeze of the one that get publically accused to be one because s/he becomes immediately a target and have to fear for their lifes. The Law- , in the history of human kind, this kind of society and degenerated had never ever asked about law when they don't like it or they can't use it for their pleasure.
> 
> ...


I understand your goal is not to lecture, but to warn, and I do appreciate that. I am concerned because I don't think enough Americans really think about or realize what is truly happening to this country, in the name of big government, progressiveism, whatever you want to call it, it's Socialist indoctrination, one step away from complete Fascism. Exactly what people in Germany allowed to happen n the 1920's and 30's.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Well......I for one would let them in my home........to see if they could find the stupid tv remotes that we've misplaced over the years.
> 
> Oh yeah......and two cordless phones.


Lol,
The remotes are in between the couch cushions, duh.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Lol,
> The remotes are in between the couch cushions, duh.


Nope.....that's the first place we checked.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Nope.....that's the first place we checked.


You have to think like a remote control. They don't just fall between the cushions and stay within reaching distance.
You must tip over the couch and do a thorough cavity search, lol.
:smt033


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We found one in our mailbox. Yes, I said mailbox. 

My wife had it in her hand while standing at the door to our house speaking to a neighbor. The mail carrier drove up and delivered our mail. 

After she finished talking to the neighbor, she walked out to check the mail with the remote still in her hand. She opened the door to the mailbox, pulled the mail out to sort it. She then sat the remote down inside the mail box. 

After she was done, she closed the door to the mailbox w/o looking inside it. This was on a Saturday. It sat in there until late Monday afternoon.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

J


paratrooper said:


> We found one in our mailbox. Yes, I said mailbox.
> 
> My wife had it in her hand while standing at the door to our house speaking to a neighbor. The mail carrier drove up and delivered our mail.
> 
> ...


Oh boy. Ok, understood, that remote could be anywhere,lol. 
I've done stuff like that. 
That's funny.
:anim_lol:


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

Let's abdicate our second and fourth amendment rights in one fell swoop. Genius.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

> SailDesign
> Thanks for my lunchtime chuckle..


I feel sorry for you. Honestly I do. I am to old to realy have to live that all trough. But you are not and you will live it to the absolute end. I doubt that you will still gigl very long. When I left Europe exactly for the same threat, many giggled and chuckled. Today well they don't giggle anymore. The most of them with master degrees in Engineering have lost their homes, life savings and are rent-a-slave for the European government. The life on welfare-handouts more bad than real, have to work for 1 Euro in the month 50 hours a week. That's their paycheck while the employer have to pay state taxes and union fees. That is what you facing.
Here for some that want to know what a 1 Euro job is. That's btw is the political correct description about a 1 Euro job. One-Euro job - Working-in-Germany
I know youn engineers, doctors and nurses that are now 40 year old and never had a real job and was handled by the government from practica job to 1 Euro job and lifed their entire life on welfare even when they work 50-60 ond more hours especially in the health system.

You are alowed to giggle a litte. Sounds like a pimplefaced high school kid that has absolutely no idea what goes on in the world. I am not an expert what they do and why they do it. Many have theories why it is. I don't. I see only what they do and how it looks like.

I pray to god the almighty that you don't have to face the consequences of your self inflicted pain.
But like I said, I know many with name and address that have not so long ago chuckled and giggled when they get told how it ends. They don't giggle anymore this is for sure. Today they claim no one ever had told them and if they had known... blala.

For me is time to keep my mouth shut, because you ned to giggle a little more about that what Ii wrote. I don't giggle and I am not satisfied when it hits you. I just feel plain sorry for all the others in Europe before you that I left behind and for my new friends here in the US that don't want to listen. I can leave tomorrow but where do you go with a american passport? The communistic brother nations in Europe are already Muslim dominated, they hate Americans and Muslim in Europe are very protected, they can kill white people by kicking them to death (in german they kall them Kopf-treter) and the police have to look the other way because the citizens have to understand and respect the Muslim culture differences. So they don't like Americans or any European. And a green card is not easy if you don't be a African Muslim. Australia belongs to the British Commonwealth, is the same than Europe. China, Russia or Japan? Japan and China have people that still suffer and die from the atomic bombs from 1945 that was dropped by the US after the war how they claim the history. They are definitely don't like Americans. Africa, WoW they know exactly how to spell the word Bill and Hillary Clinton no doubt, and if you want to know why they don't like the US americans than ask how the Muslimism was spread over entire North and central Africa. Central or south America? Are you sure you want to go there? Do you have millions of dollars? No, than as an US American don't go there, just saying. No somewhere else you can't just cross illegal the border call yourself undocumented. Just suggestion, don't even try such a thing you will deeply regret.

I have said what is to say. If you guys chuckling and giggling its not my fault. I just feel sorry.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I feel sorry for you.
> <huge snip>
> I just feel sorry.


PT111 - don't feel sorry for me. I am almost 60, have been married 39 years (to the same person!) and have lived in the UK as well as the USA. I spent two years as a child in the 60's living in Russia when my step-father was stationed there in the UK Embassy.

When you talk about being freed from liberal Tyranny, I know you are influenced by your background, and are confusing liberals with Communists. I'll say it again in case you missed it the first time: Liberals are not Communists. I know you know what a Communist is, but you may be missing the point with liberals. If you look at the core beliefs of the two, in fact the far Right are closer to Communists than liberals are. They even wear the same colored ties....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> PT111 - don't feel sorry for me. I am almost 60, have been married 39 years (to the same person!) and have lived in the UK as well as the USA. I spent two years as a child in the 60's living in Russia when my step-father was stationed there in the UK Embassy.
> 
> When you talk about being freed from liberal Tyranny, I know you are influenced by your background, and are confusing liberals with Communists. I'll say it again in case you missed it the first time: Liberals are not Communists. I know you know what a Communist is, but you may be missing the point with liberals. If you look at the core beliefs of the two, in fact the far Right are closer to Communists than liberals are. They even wear the same colored ties....


Yeah - I know I'll take flak fro some of that


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

I didn't hear the broadcast...but it sounds to me that this is just another PR scheme to win the favor of constituents and try to gain a couple more inches on us regarding the interpretations of our founding documents. I have to laugh at stuff like this, because I swear that certain people just think that if we have "sharper teeth" that we naturally must have smaller brains. I kind of feel sorry for sheep like these, to be honest. I feel pretty fortunate to live in a state in which most law enforcement officers are supportive of a responsible, and well armed population.

LOL I just realized that towards the end I said.. "I feel pretty..."


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> I don't want to lecture you, but I only want to show you how they work. They hide their stuff in plain view and are not ashamed for absolutely nothing as long they can denied it ever happen or by discussions in which they are able to relative it to an Elephant Leg until no one understand what they talking about, and than they call you immediately, with a smile, stupid because you can't follow. It's their game, U need to understand that. For democrats are such things a must participate, is like a social event in facebook for them. Wrong or right or facts had never touched a democrat ever in human history when they are on the way to create their Paradise on earth.
> I understand what you say but the degenerated just don't care about law. Look at your president, he just give a sh*** on law or constitution as long he has a pen in his hand and get covered by his media and the degenerated "Yes we can" people on the street. I once ask one what he thinks that they can. He had just an empty look and couldn't tell. Especially the degenerated think that is a social event and they have to participate otherwise they don't belong.
> The burden of proof and the trail of law will disappear as soon any person that try to complain is pulled with his or her entire family as enemies of all human kind through the media, probably terrorist or even a capitalist and marked as a stupid conservative. Conservative will become a Title that makes the blood freeze of the one that get publically accused to be one because s/he becomes immediately a target and have to fear for their lifes. The Law- , in the history of human kind, this kind of society and degenerated had never ever asked about law when they don't like it or they can't use it for their pleasure.
> 
> ...


Although I agree with you that people should be cautious, I don't see the government being able to reign terror and tyranny over the people of this nation. Reason being... Americans are too proud and not subject to being taken prisoner and controlled. When push comes to shove, by and large Americans fight and die rather than being taken prisoner. We have too many private citizens who are armed and ready to take a stand. And the government knows this. Right now, with all the weapons and training available, we probably have more private citizens who are actually better trained than the standard infantry soldier or police officer with using fighting weapons. Not to mention, that everyone knows one of the biggest reasons we haven't been invaded on a large scale on our own soil is due to all the Americans who are armed and ready to fight. It actually goes against the government's best interest to upset that balance. So while I don't doubt that certain government elements can and do try to disarm us daily...I doubt that they'd be successful.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

_"Sure, Officer, you can take my guns. Just don't touch the Claymores, L.A.W.s and Plastiq"_


----------

